# 10/11 Burton Missions?



## ts2mars (Jan 26, 2011)

hey i was wondering if anyone can tell me anything about this season's Burton Mission. I want to get these at the end of the season but I've heard mix things about them. Apparently most people on this board hate the Mission, but I hear they are better quality now? Anyone ride this seasons and share your thoughts? 

i pretty much just ride groomers...like going fast sometimes with the Timeless and occasionally hit the parks. Was also thinking of the Cartels, but I dunno if i'll be able to handle the high backs.

thanks!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

theyre almost the same exact binding this season. The cartel has a bit more EVA and gel padding, and it has the Get-A-Grip cap strap, but it honestly sounds like hype. Ive never had issues with the Primo cap strap.

That is pretty much the only difference between the 2 bindings this season. If you arent gonna be doing jumps, then the extra padding isnt worth the extra price and i would go with the mission.

Im not sure what you mean by you cant handle the highbacks. Theyre the same highback, save for the cartels have more material cut out of them, making them lighter and probably more responsive.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I demoed them last weekend and really liked them, they are very similar to Cartels from a couple of seasons ago and much improved from previous Misions. I rode them on a Custom Flying V and a Hero with a good mix of park and all mountain.


----------



## ts2mars (Jan 26, 2011)

sweet thanks for the replies. oh i guess i was reading that the cartel's highbacks were a lot higher than the mission, but i guess that was a few years ago. what about the flex between the two bindings? heard the cartels were a lot stiffer and the mission were kind of soft. 

I don't really have anything to compare to besides a pair of Ride Exs from 03/04. They aren't bad...I'm just concerned the Mission will have too much flex compared to the Ex. If its comparable or even stiffer, than I think I'm pretty set on getting them. The green ones are sick looking this year too! 

Btw, what's the difference between the two toe straps?


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

i havnt ridden them so i cant comment on softness, but im sure theyre probably softer than cartels. They are an all mountain binding with a little lean towards park, but i think youll like them for the kind of riding youll be doing.

The Get-a-grip cap strap has these rubber pieces that fill the curve of the strap and theyre supposed to grip your boot better

The primo cap strap only has the rubber inside the to cap to grip the boot, but honestly ive never had a problem with the primo strap and i havnt heard anyone that has. The get-a-grip strap is honestly going overboard with the technology in order to have something new for the marketing team to work with.

Primo cap strap:









Get-A-Grip cap strap:


----------



## ts2mars (Jan 26, 2011)

got it thanks!


----------



## george_4116 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have tried both (Cartels and Missions), and I would describe the Missions as a hybrid between Customs and Cartels, soft like the customs, but lighter. The Cartels are deffinitely the more responsive of the three. 

I ride in a similar way as you described (mostly groomers, fast sometimes, and a little park), and for me the Cartels improved my board control because they are more responsive than the Missions. I am also a bigger guy so the stiffer Cartels feel perfect.


----------



## ts2mars (Jan 26, 2011)

hmmm....damn this is tough haha. maybe i should shell out the extra 30 for the cartels....


----------



## TreyDay (Feb 5, 2011)

my brother just picked up a set of the missions ( he rides both park and groomers ) and he seemed to like them a lot... sorry not much more i can tell you...


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

i'm in the same boat as you and i do a lot of park here on the east then when i go outwest i ride all steeps and pow, but i enjoy a softer binding so i'm probably going with the missions. I really like my cartels from 08/09 season and the 10/11 missions seem like the exact same binding.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually the Cartels are a 45% glass and the Missions are 30% like the Cartels used to be.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Nivek said:


> Actually the Cartels are a 45% glass and the Missions are 30% like the Cartels used to be.


so what you're saying is this years missions are very similar to previous years cartels right?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

eastCOASTkills said:


> so what you're saying is this years missions are very similar to previous years cartels right?


Pretty much. This years Missions are really just 2 year old cartels with a different toestrap.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

eastCOASTkills said:


> i'm in the same boat as you and i do a lot of park here on the east then when i go outwest i ride all steeps and pow, but i enjoy a softer binding so i'm probably going with the missions. I really like my cartels from 08/09 season and the 10/11 missions seem like the exact same binding.


no the cartels are the same binding as the cartels? the missions are now like a soft version of cartels but the 11 missions are definetly not the same exact binding as the 09 cartels. baseplates are very similar, high back is much softer.

edit: in terms of quality missions went up alot this year though /thumbsup.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Nivek said:


> Pretty much. This years Missions are really just 2 year old cartels with a different toestrap.


This is a very good description of the new Mission, I think they are even more similar to my three year old Cartels. I have Cartels from 07-08 and 08-09. I really liked the 2011 Mission when I demoed them recently.


----------



## ts2mars (Jan 26, 2011)

thanks for the inputs guys. just picked up the 2011 missions in green....they look pretty sick. 

i was wondering about the size though...i have 11.5 boots and got the large. they fit nicely but i notice that there is some room on the sides and was wondering if it might not feel very snug when riding. think itll be ok or should i maybe try to fit my boots in a medium...


----------

